# Show me your tanks!



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

PLEASE! I'm debating what to do with my 7 gallon tank, and I want to make sure that it is possible to make a gorgeous low-light tank iwagami style tank. Please list your plants and specs


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine is not gorgeous, it has only been up just over a month.
4.3 gal cube
13 wt T-5/ sun for several hours in the a.m.
Red Sea nano filter
substrate~generic compost peat soil, topped with fine black gravel/white sand
8 crystal red shrimp
2 orange shrimp
mts
Ludwigia repens
marimo ball
taiwan moss
christmas moss
dwarf sag
HC
Obsidian rock
sm driftwood
pic from a couple weeks ago








pic from today/added pennywort/4 leaf clover/dwarf puffers


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I also have this one I am working on. I did a big wc today & moved a few shrimp to it. This tank is the same except the lighting is 2 X 9 wt PC's
3 Anubias Afzelii
Pennywort 
Marsilea quadrifolia 4 leaf clover
Crinum Calimistratum 
HC
red crypt
some mushy pelia that didn't do too well in shipping


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Invert tank

6 months ago









a few weeks ago









Nothing but sun light and top soil in the bottom capped off with schultz aquasoil.

5Gallon tank.
plants: micro sword, l. aromatica (herb strain), crypt, dwarf hair grass (not growing at all but alive), diandra, water lilly, rotala, h. polysperma.
I just adding HM & MC to see what will happen.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Not iwagumi, but you can replace the wood with rocks/stones you want. My 2 footer natural tank.

1.5 month old









16W of T4 lighting with some sunlight. Soil substrate capped with plain quartz/silica gravel. No CO2.

Much later on, after the original tank was busted and replaced identical size.









Now you can see a lava rock in there (but still not imagumi).

Easy plants inside : Vallisneria spiralis, Saggitaria subulata, Crypt tropica.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

"700gal sunken garden. Screened sunlight and 1 x 400W MH, CO2 injected, Wonder-Gro series ferts.

260gal planted open top tank#1. 3 x 150W MH lighting+ 4 x 40W T12. DIY "freezer" chiller, CO2 injected, Wonder-Gro series ferts.

260gal planted open top tank #2. 3 x 150W MH lighting + 4 x 30W T5 and some sunlight supplement. DIY "freezer" chiller,CO2 injected, Wonder-Gro series ferts.

Bunch of low tech tanks."

Where are the pics of these tanks?:eek5:


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

You may want to look at the photo gallery for my name and see those tanks.

Btw, if you look closer those are within my signature and not as a part of I want to show as a low tech tank :icon_lol:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just want to see because they sound awesome. Thanks


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

iwagumi?









36 watts over 16 gallon. is it low light? i'm not sure...


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome tanks everyone! This is exactly what I was looking for. So it seems like dwarf sag is the only grass-like plant that will do well in low light. I really like the look of hairgrass but I don't think I will have enough light. Oh well, keep em coming!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

microsword grows pretty well in a rich substrate & sunlight.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=850
That's *THE* low-tech (low-light) carpet plant from everything I've read, I've got 5 bunches on the way to me tomorrow for my 55g which has CO2 but is low-light, I'm sure it would work awesome in a low-tech/low-light as well. (there is also some new micro grass out there for low-tech carpets, but I can't find anywhere to get it) Have you read Tom Barr's write up in the general discussion on how to start up tanks w/o water? That's what you should do...get a bunch of Marsilea minuta, plant it in Eco, set it out on your porch, let the carpet grow nice and think for a month or two, maybe use a plant light and grow it indoors if too cold outside, *then* add water (or Aquasoil but I highly recommend Eco over AS for these reasons:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/49723-ada-eco-complete-low-tech-puffer.html#post472503)

For pics of my low-tech, see more pics of the 29g link in my signature!!

Or here's one pic:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wow your java ferns are massive!

anyway tell us your lighting for the 7 gallon. hairgrass is definitely not a high light plant. search up for thread about "lighting for hairgrass", it's really helpful.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

The 7 gallon tank only has a 14 watt light. I've got anubias nana, crypts and taiwan moss in there that has been growing good for about a year now, but I want to try something else. My red wendtii crypt is getting pretty big and touching the surface, so I know that I can grow plants, I guess I'll just have to play around to determine which plants.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

Ikuzo! Thanks for pointing out that thread 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/47281-lighting-hairgrass.html
I'd been wondering if it was high or low light (I have low light on both of my tanks) ...I recently just ordered some m.minutia instead of the hairgrass b/c I wasn't sure..but good to know for the future...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

no problem there. good luck with the marsilea. mine grow pretty good and fast under high light.


----------

